# Kitchen Knife



## WoodLove (Feb 25, 2014)

I posted a piece of curly red eucaluptus in the wood for trade section, and I will be adding more types of wood in the mfrb (as much as I can fit in there), because I am wanting to trade the wood for a decent kitchen knife. I would like it to have the same profile as the ZEN kitchen knife recently posted..... this is a shout out to all knife makers that might consider a trade....... plenty of knife scale material in exchange for a finished kitchen knife........ just putting it out there..... thanks in advance.


----------

